# OH MY GOSH ANGEL FOALED I wasn't ready! and



## Marty (Mar 25, 2006)

Angel was not supposed to foal yet! We had a few weeks left and I hadn't even checked her for a couple of days. She had no milk, no signs of anything going on at all.

I go out to feed this morning and there's a little black and white pinto foaly just standing up looking right at me! OH MY GOSH! I dropped my feed bucket and go ZOOOMMMMM to the house screaming at the top of my lungs in the back door for Jerry to come and pounding on the boy's doors ANGEL HAS A BABY, ANGEL HAS A BABY!!!!!!!! WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!Jerry rushes out, looks down into the stall, baby looking right up to him and Jerry just stands there and giggles like crazy!!!!!!! I can't believe this. I finally get the foaling stall ready, she's in it for one night and BOOM! Out flies the baby! The camera was not up, and I was not on mare stare. Angel did it all herself. Her bag is small but the baby is nursing well. At first we had to tie Angel up because she was kicking at the baby and refused to let it nurse. Now she seems to be dealing with it. The baby was already dry, found the after birth and even did a couple laps around the stall. Then it came right up to us for heaving petting and loving.

I dumped iodine on the navel thingy and tried to see if we have a boy or a girl, but it went kinda too fast struggeling to get up so I don't know. It's either a boy or a girl. Has to be one of them. I think it's a filly really cause I layed down under it kinda and didn't see a thingy, so I believe it's a girl, for now anyway. The vet won't be able to get her till Monday to do the IGG thingy but said as long as we are up and nursing and no one seems to be in any distress, it should be ok. If we have any problems we have to haul up there, but so far everything seems good! It's very cold and nasty up here, windy, about 30 degrees and we have some sort of precipitation, like sleet/snow mix so they won't be going out. I didn't cover the baby but wondering if maybe I should. They are not in any draft and I bedding the stall deeply with hay. I"ll have to get Angel's belly shaved right away and she is shedding all over the place.

MEET BRAVE LITTLE PRANCERS NIGHT STAR












NOW FOR MY OTHER SURPRISE!!!

I've been sneaky. Been holding out on you. I have been hunting around for a few months now for a filly. I had several very specific things that I was looking for. I scoured every single website I could find and I was on the sales board every single night. I just couldn't find the right one that struck my fancy. You know how it is when you see the "right one". Well I didn't so I just gave up hunting. Then, I decided to contact Pam Walsh of Rocking Horse Acres and she told me right away that she had just what I'm looking for and told me all about her. The 2 year old filly was going to be the right height and style that I had in mind, and also has bloodlines to die for. We made the deal quickly. I took one look and knew this was the right horse. This is an old picture of her. She just arrived this morning at the same time that we were dumping iodine on the foal so I haven't had any time for new pictures yet. She is very lovely indeed and just what Pam said she would be. She has an incredible pretty face, very tight little muzzle and wow, one of "those" necks! She went right into her stall, took a good roll and I gave her a little bit of soaked beet pulp and a handful of hay. She's tired!

I'm just reeling here with so much excitment all at once I don't know what to do with myself! I'm walking on air.

Her sire is BLS Rangers Blaze of Glory and her Dam is one of Rocking Horse Acres favorite mares Bina.

INTRODUCING:

RHA HOT SCOTCH


----------



## Dona (Mar 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]*Oh my goodness, Marty.....you are just FULL of surprises this morning!*[/SIZE]

CONGRATULATIONS on that lovely baby! (the easiest & most accurate way to check for sex, is to lift the tail & look for the vulva) Looking underneith for a colt's "thingy" doesn't work, because they usually have it pulled all the way up! Many a colt has been mis-identified as a filly this way! :lol:

ALSO...CONGRATULATIONS on your new filly! The Walshes have some really awesome horses....and you've picked a GOOD one!



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 25, 2006)

wow how exciting!! and what a beautiful foal!! im so happy for you



:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## zacharyfarms (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty...your little baby is gorgeous...you have to be totally full of yourself today :bgrin :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW what a morning WHOO HOO glad everything went well with the new baby and your new horse how exciting for you 2 horses in a matter of minutes



:


----------



## Beccy (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on your beautiful new foal Marty (have you determined which sex yet? Look under the tail, it's easier to tell there! :bgrin )

Congrats also on your new purchase, she's a looker alright!!



:


----------



## Mona (Mar 25, 2006)

:new_shocked: WOW Marty...what an EXCITING morning up on that mountain!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! They are both beautiful!!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 25, 2006)

:aktion033: OMG I can't stop smiling for you!!! I can't wait to hear more! Congrats to you and all of the Prancers!


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty! :aktion033: Saved you some stress there didn't it?



:


----------



## Minimor (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations, Marty, on your two new girls....er, one new girl and one new ??? Glad you know it has to be either a boy or a girl! :lol: Whatever Angel's baby is, it is CUTE!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW!!!! :aktion033:

What a morning!!!! I can feel your excitement!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear if foaly is a filly or colt!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't you just love surprises!!! Especially when they turn out so well!!!!



:


----------



## shane (Mar 25, 2006)

OHHH MARTY IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU,!!!



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WOW ONE MINUITE THERES NOTHING HAPPENING AND THE WEATHERS BAD,AND YOUR LOOKING OUT THE WINDOW AT THE RAIN AND THERES NOTHING TO DO AND THEN , BAM! EVRYTHINGS HAPPENING LOL YOU WILL haVE TO WRITE A BOOK ON THIS DAY THATS FOR SURE, IF YOU GET THE TIME THAT IS, I BET YOU CANT STOP LOOKING AT THEM, AWWWWWW



:



:



:



:



: THEY ARE BOTH SO BEAUTIFUL, NOW I CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE NAMES...... to be continued lol :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2006)

Good Morning to you, Marty

CONGRADULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Love those Pintos and a Filly Maybe to boot.

Nice little mare, see we women can keep secrets. :bgrin

Have a wonderful weekend, & enjoy. :488:



: :saludando: :488:


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty said:


> Angel was not supposed to foal yet! We had a few weeks left and I hadn't even checked her for a couple of days. She had no milk, no signs of anything going on at all.
> 
> I go out to feed this morning and there's a little black and white pinto foaly just standing up looking right at me! OH MY GOSH!


Oh Marty, congratulations and I am a little jealous! Mercy has done the "surprise" foal thing to me twice and while I was upset that she fooled me, I was happy that all was well. What a cutie! One of our surprises was named "Silversong Out of the Blue" as he literally appeared out of the blue.

I agree with the poster who said check under the tail - if there's just a hiney, then you probably have the berries to go with it! I got fooled that way when Independence's foal Dallas was born. His "berries" and other equipment looked like baby teats on a filly and I called to Ben "It's a girl!" He said "Are you sure?" (He hopes to go to Cornell for veterinary medicine some day.) I double checked under the tail and baby had just a hiney under there. :new_shocked:

Our Intrepid will be at day 300 a week from today and I think we are both chomping at the bit to welcome a new foal... after 2003, 2004, and 2005, I am hoping the foal fairy gives us a healthy baby and a happy, healthy mare. Intrepid *IS* the broodmare with the pinned ears in the humorous posting on mare stares... she has gotten accustomed to me touching her belly to check for foal movement (after Indy lost her filly in 2005, Intrepid has not had a moment to eat without my hand pressing on her navel or sides - I want to be prepared if we lose this foal) but if I try to check her very small bag (uneven, too!), she squeals and lets me know I am in a place I shouldn't be by threatening to swat me with a hind hoof! My horsesiiter who covered last weekend when we were in Orlando said in her opinion, she is HUGE. I don't think so, however.



:

More pictures, please!

My camera is on a test run right now - I had to retire my Radio Shack camera as it was not working and I bit the bullet to purchase a Saddlebrook Farms metal barn camera - I think it was Bill (at Saddlebrook) who talked me through the set-up and it works very well.

Congratulations!!!! :aktion033:



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 25, 2006)

WOO HOO Marty. :aktion033: Way to go. :bgrin Left the tail, one or two holes??? C'mon, do it. :lol:

Hey if there is to much excitement for you on that mountain of yours, I'll take Scotch off your hands.



:


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy Smokes!!!! When all of that adrenaline wears off, you are going to be tuckered out! I agree; this is material for another book. What an unforgetable morning! Both fillies are beautiful.



: Many, many congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## Kendra (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty!

Wasn't Angel sweet to make sure you didn't miss any sleep? :bgrin

You need the "punctuation" lesson from Jenn's dad ... he says you look under the tail, if you see a period you've got a boy, a semi-colon it's a girl!


----------



## New_Image (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow how exciting, What a supprise! Congrats on your new baby, Doesnt he/she look like daddy! :aktion033:

Scotch is a beauty, congrats on her to! Current photos are a must when things "die down" over there



:


----------



## Marty (Mar 25, 2006)

I took another look. I still don't know what it is but it's a boy or a girl. I'm running around like a nut case.

Freaking out.

Both my dogs are sick, puking and pooing all over the place.

Oh gosh what is wrong with them now? And just LOOK at this mess!!!!!!! Oh man

Got herbal tea brewing and where's my blood pressure pills darn it they're here someplace.

Gotta shave Angel's belly.

Baby bucking.

New filly wants to know if it's always this crazy around here.

She's just starring going "why am I here?"

Sonny's trying to tear the gate down off his pasture to get back in.

Don't start today, horse I swear do not start with me now. Have some hay and shut up please.

I'm like I can get through this day, I can get through this day........

.....why did Jerry go to work and leave me here? I suppose that's obvious.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! What a wonderful way to start the weekend. The filly and the ? are both very nice.


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 25, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!! MARTY,...She or He,..is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:




: :aktion033:

CoNGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

Also,..Congratulations,.....on your new filly!!!!

WOOOHOOOOOO,..Im sooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## Beccy (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty said:


> I took another look. I still don't know what it is but it's a boy or a girl. I'm running around like a nut case.
> 
> Freaking out.
> 
> ...



:lol: Have that tea and take a breath Marty!!


----------



## mountain_waif (Mar 25, 2006)

:new_multi: :new_multi: Congratulations!! :new_multi: :new_multi: Congratulations!! :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## capall beag (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh Marty I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!

I just love that little girl/boy great markings!! Look at those high white socks!!

As always, I love your posts, I was smiling from ear to ear and biting my nails reading that post and didn't realise until I was done reading what I was doing!!!!!!!!

COngratualtions on a wonderful little foal and your beautiful new arrival and Thank you for your wonderful storytelling








I tell you It is you Lucky Day, are you feeling Irish



:



:



:


----------



## journey (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on the he/she baby and congrats on the beautiful filly! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Marty's Surprise was well worth the wait, even though the anticipation killed me..

Hope the doggies get to feeling better and Sonny needs to act right. :bgrin


----------



## Loess Hills (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Boy, that's the way to have a foal........find it in the morning.......all bright-eyed and ready to go. Boy or girl, a beautiful baby!


----------



## gibsongrrl (Mar 25, 2006)

Two lovely fillies (??) in one day! Congrats! :aktion033:

-Kristie


----------



## CyndiD (Mar 25, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Marty....[/SIZE]

*CONGRATULATIONS ALL AROUND!!!!!* :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Looks like you are really going to need a couple more bushels of that herbal tea...and a prozac... :lol:

I had the same thing happen with my mare this year...had NO idea she was that ready..and found her with her filly all done and over...which is a GOOD thing..but still scarey!!!



:


----------



## C & C Farms (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations on your new foal and new filly....both are beautiful!!!



: :aktion033:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 25, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt] Wow Marty you must have WAYYYYY more resolve than I do,,,, that is the first thing I check, for weenie or woohoo. [/SIZE]

Very cool, you will have to nick name your filly/colt Murphy, since it IS murphy's Law that everything will happen at once! Congrats on surprise baby, and new flaming red girl! Take a deep breath, all of us on the board are envious, have a filly delivered and a brand new black and white foal. You are livin' the good life!

Now to go feed my "same-old" horses,.,,,, Just kidding.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh Marty, CONGRATULATIONS! What a GORGEOUSLY BEAUTIFUL foal! She looks soooo elegant!

And Congrats on the new mare too...she looks lovely!

Charlotte


----------



## Marty (Mar 25, 2006)

OH MY GOSH still running about ready to clobber Sonny, he dented the gate I swear I am about to dent him.

I tipped it upside down on it's head practically and it's a he/she for sure. Changing the name to Michael Jackson I suppose, I don't have a clue I must settle down eventually and chill

I've got about 8 sets of blades, none are working, now is not the time for this I swear I was not prepared but new little red-haired girl over there is thinking "what have I gotten myself into in this place" as she looks around at the barn decor and hanging baskets and teddy bears...........


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty,

Congratulations on your two new additions. The foal is beautiful, as is your new filly. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Beccy (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty :new_shocked: the suspense is killing us all



: ....what is it??????????


----------



## CAM (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh! Ok Marty, repeat after me...."One....two...one...two" As in one hole, two holes, one hole, two holes??? Hee hee. When the adrenaline level decreases I'm sure your math skills will be back in no time. :lol:


----------



## CharmedMinis (Mar 25, 2006)

Well "IT" is beautiful.......Love the markings!!!

*STOP......trying to flip "it" over to look under the belly, you're going to rattle "it"'s brains!!!* :bgrin

*Just lift up the tail..........does "it" have 1 hole, or 2 holes???*



:

Oops almost forgot, the new red lady is very purty indeed!



:


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 25, 2006)

:aktion033: WOW what an exicting day for you Marty. Congrats on both accounts!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2006)

Come on Marty, you can do it!!! :aktion033:

Just lift the tail and tell us what you see!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't keep us in suspense!



: :bgrin


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations on both accounts. Thank your mare for saving you all of those mare stare sleepless nights.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh MARTY!!! Congratulations BUT you HAVE to find out what it is!!! Just lift the tail and feel!!!



:



:



:


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 25, 2006)

Boy Marty.... you GO girl! Now you HAVE GOT TO go and show that filly from Bob and Pam..... U know what theyve got there and they are ALL show quality.... And your baby.... I think thats great she did it without your worry or fretting ......see! Not so bad that way is it .....lol looks like Nick to me!


Congratulations all around! 


Lyn :aktion033:


----------



## CKC (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations on your new foal Marty!

That's my kind of foaling. Two foals we have over a period of 8 years have both been that way. I'm a bit spoiled.

Congratulations on your new filly as well!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 25, 2006)

> Oh MARTY!!! Congratulations BUT you HAVE to find out what it is!!! Just lift the tail and feel!!!


Yep... no foal-flipping necessary.... :lol:

Fondle those little cheeks!


----------



## Beccy (Mar 25, 2006)

She MUST have looked by now guys, I think Marty is enjoying keeping us all in suspense!! :lol:


----------



## miniapp (Mar 25, 2006)

Now THAT is what I call a good start to your weekend!!! What PRETTY girls.... (yes, both of them..LOL!) That pinto filly has JUST enough white to stand out and not enough to drive you crazy at 4am on a show morning... :lol: and that red filly is to die for!!!

Congratulations!!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## minimama (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh Marty! I am so happy for you! How exciting!!!! Both horses are beautiful! And Timmy is a big brother!! yeah!!! Now he better shape up and start to set a good example.

Can't wait to hear for sure if it is a boy or girl so we all know whether we are aunts or Uncles? :new_shocked:


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Marty, What a day what a day! 2 new horses and wow are the gorgeous!




:

:aktion033: Congrats! :aktion033:

-Nicole


----------



## small herd (Mar 25, 2006)

:lol: You are toooo funny today :lol:

A BIG Congratulations to you !! :aktion033:


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 25, 2006)

I think your mountain is located in 7th Heaven, Marty.

Congratulations on all your Saturday morning surprises!


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 25, 2006)

"CONGRATULATIONS!" Marty,

Your foal is darling!! What a pretty little head! I "think" you are going to be soooooo disappointed that you can't be on mare stare! Ha! Just kidding! How lucky can you get!

Love your name choice"BRAVE LITTLE PRANCERS NIGHT STAR"

Congratulations also on you new filly, she is gorgeous! Looks like a very special day on Marty's Mountain!!!


----------



## wwminis (Mar 25, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Congratulation! Marty! He or she is beautiful! :aktion033:



:



: [/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty, I think you said not doing much this weekend? Wrong you are going to be a busy lady. Have a great one. :aktion033:



: :saludando:

Emailed about your dogs.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 25, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Marty- [/SIZE]

STOP and BREATH!!!!!!!! LOL. Your new baby is gorgeous. I love the black and white ones. I eventually will have one like that. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I can't wait to find out what it is.

Christy


----------



## nootka (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations, so cute, now find out if it's a boy or a girl!





New red filly is just gorgeous! 

Liz M.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty, the babe is perfect and your new sweetie is just gorgeous. Now I'm sending you some CALM, then kneel down and lift "her" little tail. Give the pups some bananas. Easy does it now!


----------



## lvponies (Mar 25, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Sounds like you had Christmas on the Mountain in March!! What an exciting, wonderful day for you!!! He/She is precious!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now Marty, be reasonable here. You *did* put Angel in the foaling stall, didn't you? And she is a good girl, isn't she? She had talked with Holly and just knew that the foaling stall is where you go to have your baby, so being a good girl she did exactly what she was supposed to!



: :aktion033:

And not only that but she produces a gorgeous little foal with color to burn and doesn't even make you stay up all night to get it. I think Angel deserves extra credit for this little assignment!

Sorry Timmy, but I think you've just been upstaged. Star is here and SHE is adorable!!

Leia


----------



## sedeh (Mar 25, 2006)

Well Marty, I have to say I'm really disappointed.........I was looking for all of those "driving me crazy" mare-stare posts and here Angel just takes care of it all herself.......what gives?? Your new foal is a cutie



: ....but have you lifted up the tail yet?? Come on Marty! We need to know! :bgrin I love your new "boughten" filly too! I agree that we need to see you in the show ring! Have you got enough scrunchies for the new arrivals??


----------



## Happy Valley (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW Marty! Wonderful. Wondering if you've settled down any yet!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 25, 2006)

***We should taking guess's at what sex it is.

Im going to guess Filly!



:

Marty that is just great, i got home from our Horse Judging comp. and mom told me to go check the forum (she reads it during the day sometime) and i get on and WOWA!!!!! :new_shocked:

Little weird, Timmy practically was about to live the rest of his life in his momma's tummy ..and then this little thing pop's out early! I'd Freaked!!!!!! :new_shocked:

God Bless, you and all the little one's you got running around!!



:

...Oh yeah ...breath ... :bgrin

Leeana H.


----------



## horsehug (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty,

That is the way to do it! 

I'm so happy for you to have this wondermous day!!

Night Star is PRECIOUS! And I hope if you wanted a filly that you got one  But you'd sure have a CUTE colt if that is what you've got! 

I can't wait to find out!

And Hot Scotch is Stunning!!

Susan O.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on your Saturday morning specials...........they are both beautiful...... :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations all around, Marty!!!!!!!! You've had QUITE a day!!!!!!!!!!!!




:



:



:



:



:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 25, 2006)

CONGRATS Marty! What a huge surpirse! Two new horses in the same day, wowie!


----------



## Sterling (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty on your beautiful little surprises! That new baby is just precious...I LOVE his/her color!


----------



## Beccy (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok Marty, you have been offline forever, and while I am dying to know whether you have a pink booties "foaly" or a blue booties "foaly", I am worried cause you haven't checked in yet!! Are your dogs ok???


----------



## bcody (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty,

Your baby is beautiful! I am so happy for you. I can not wait to find out the sex! Take it easy, and if it gets to much, just send Angel and that little doll over to me!


----------



## Joyce (Mar 25, 2006)

Double congratulations to you Marty on the birth of the pretty baby and your lovely new filly. Thanks for sharing your good news with us.

Joyce


----------



## Mulligans Run (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty it's always a pleasure to read your posts. Congrats on both your new arrivals - and if you lift the tail you should be able to tell for sure.....shilly. Ha ha....


----------



## MInx (Mar 25, 2006)

*



: :aktion033: OK MARTY, I'M SAYING IT'S A FILLY! THIS IS MY OWN REAL HUMAN DAUGHTER'S BIRTHDAY! AND I HAD A THREE DAY LABOR WITH HER AND SHE WAS 7 WEEKS EARLY! WITH ALL THIS TROUBLE HAS TO BE A GIRL:bgrin AND WHAT A BEAUTY..IF NOT HE'S A KEEPER TO BOOT FOR SURE!*

THE NEW REDHEAD? DROP DEAD GORGEOUS GIRL! LUCKY YOU!

LOVE YOU, (WHAT A DAY! DOOFAS AWARD TIME YET ?) (PLEASE NO OFFENSE)

Maxine


----------



## sharon (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on both new babies you got today! Sounds like a very exciting day you are having.

Enjoy them both!!!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Marty

Well did you figure it out yet? Boy or Girl. Its a beauty.

Congratulations again my friend.

Vicky


----------



## CountryHaven (Mar 25, 2006)

What a morning full of surprises. How fantastic. 'She' is a beautiful little girl. And so is your other new arrival. Congratulations twice!


----------



## slaneyrose (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty, I am SO excited for you!!! Wow...your black and white filly that you were hoping for AND your dream filly to boot!!! All in one day!!! Whoopee!! They are both gorgeous, cant wait to see up to date pics of your new one! I love that pic of Jerry looking down at the baby,,,he looks like a proud mother hen!!



:



:

No need to be asking you what will YOU be doing this weekend huh?? :lol: Gazing at and lovin` minis!!!


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty!!! What a way to start the day, huh? :new_shocked:

Ok breath, I never look under the foal anymore.



: Just lift the tail and count the holes. 1 for boy, 2 for girl. Now go look.



:



:

Robin


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marty!!! SHIM sure is a beauty! And so is your other new baby! WHAT a day you've had! So happy for you. I just hope you've been gone so long because you're doting on your new kids, I'm starting to get worried that you haven't been back.



:

Jodi


----------



## Karma Creek Minis (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats Marty on both your new girls :aktion033:



:


----------



## Russ (Mar 25, 2006)

:aktion033: Good Job Angel !!!

CONGRATULATIONS to you and your family! Beautiful additions to the herd!



:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 25, 2006)

Marty

They both are lovely but now you have me worried that something is wrong you havent been back in soooo long hope all is OK. Praying for a message soon


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on both of the new ones.........

Now, if YOU can't decide what the plumbing is, take you digcam out, lift the tail and take a picture :new_shocked: then post it on here so WE can tell YOU :lol:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh Marty, they are both just beautiful! BUT what is the baby?!?! I hope everything is okay....


----------



## journey (Mar 25, 2006)

I am worried  It is not like Marty to not post.. Either she is really busy, or maybe the excitement finally backed down and she curled up in the bed to take a rest.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW! Congrats!




: :aktion033:

Sheri


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 25, 2006)

One of the things we *always* do to avoid any potential problems and make life easier on the newborn foals is to administer an enema - over the years, it's saved a few foals that might otherwise have colicked or gotten toxic. It's something that every vet I've ever known insists on as something we NEED to do when a foal is born. Sometimes with the boys, they need more than one to pass all the "rocky" meconium.

Another side effect of giving the enema is that you pretty much HAVE to know the sex of the foal before you insert it!



:


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 25, 2006)

It says that Marty was last active at 8:24 PM today. Are you hiding Marty?

Amanda


----------



## zoeleeme (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations!! :risa_suelos: My daughter informed me a couple of years ago when she was 10 that boys pee toward their front legs and girls pee to the back! I thought how observent!!!



: Linda McQ


----------



## New_Image (Mar 25, 2006)

Come out of the barn now Marty - but not after thoroughly looking to see what we have here - Im dieing to know!!!! :lol:



:


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Marty

Came on tonight to see if you had posted if its a GIRL OR BOY YET? I guess I will check in the AM.

:aktion033: :aktion033:

And Gang she is just crazy busy.



: I did call her today and check on her to make sure all is okay.

Things sounded very crazy at her place. Hope things settle down for her and she can find out

what this little one is.

It's a beauty no matter what the sex.. but still dying to know..

Marty, I did enjoy our talk today, so glad to have you as a friend, you are such a

sweet and fun person. Wishing you and your family the best.



:

Vicky :saludando:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you for letting us know it's all okay Vicky! Kiss that baby for each and every one of us Marty!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 26, 2006)

Big congrats on your 2 new arrivals. They are wonderful, I know u must be soo excited.


----------



## LizardBreath (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW :new_shocked: What a day! We should all be so lucky



:

So, all you have to do to make a mare foal like that is hang stuff on her walls? :lol:


----------



## supaspot (Mar 21, 2013)

Marty do you still own RHA HOT SCOTCH ? I was wondering how she looks now ?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2013)

congrats on your new addition and surprise foal

so glad all went well ... we have been surprised 2 times like that and lucky all went well for us too


----------



## barnbum (Mar 22, 2013)

You crack me up--reads like a post of a first time foaler-outer person (something you would say), and we sure know you are not that. Marty--I'm behind the times. Do you have a stallion? I was thinking you were done foaling--and now I see a foal AND a new filly. All gorgeous!!

Oh--this is an old post--a really old post. How did that happen? lol It's not April Fools yet!


----------



## Marty (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know who bumped it up or why but I don't have a foal! I was wondering why I was getting congratulations messages. Sorry, no foaling here anymore.

Yes I do still have Glory. RHA Hot Scotch. She looks better than ever!


----------



## REO (Mar 23, 2013)

I think PMing someone your question would be less confusing that bumping up an old 7 year old thread LOL!


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 23, 2013)

What a great read, I was thinking it was real time. So anyway was it a filly or colt, I never did see the answer? Thanks for a really great laugh this morning, it is snowing outside and it was just what I needed. Beautiful filly/colt even though it would be 7 now!


----------



## supaspot (Mar 23, 2013)

sorry



it came up in a google search and I didnt realise how old it was


----------



## Marty (Mar 23, 2013)

That colt was Knight Star. He turned out to be quite stunning. I gelded him and sold him to a very loving family as a yearling. He is now driving.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 23, 2013)

I saw posts on here from so many members who haven't posted in years. I sure do miss a lot of them.



Good times...


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 23, 2013)

Sometimes it is so fun to take a trip down memory lane. Had any more surprises like that one Marty? I would of bet that was a filly glad I didn't wager money on it. I got such an adrenaline rush just imagining you running around crazy, I can't imagine what you were feeling.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

AWESOME!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Morganite (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations Marty, what a wonderful surprise. They are beautiful!


----------



## Marty (Mar 27, 2013)

um guys......please check the date

this thread is several years old.

should let it croak now


----------

